# Estate agents advertising on sly ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Over the last month or so we've had a huge rash of estate agents boards in front gardens in town, not advertising houses for sale or let, but local events. About 6 of the local agents have boards up and every day brings more and more of them.

We've not seen it before and wonder if there's been a change in the law ? Are people getting paid to allow agents to put up advertising boards in their garden ? 

Is it happening where you live and why the sudden change ?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have noticed a couple of advertising boards down this way but never bothered to see if they were "sponsored" :grin2::grin2:will have another look today.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> I have noticed a couple of advertising boards down this way but never bothered to see if they were "sponsored" :grin2::grin2:will have another look today.


These are normal estate agents boards with their name and contact address and in their colour scheme etc but, instead of the usual "For Sale " bit there is a printed board advertising anything from a local school fete, local air show, jazz festival and so on. Along with the normal for sale or to let boards and election posters it's all becoming a bit of a mess.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
I have not seen any recently but certainly have seen them in the past going back 10 years or more. But only by the handful not basket loads of them.
Regards
p-c


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

No, I've never seen this but it sounds strange. I'll look out for it.

There are many places here, along the main road through the Calder Valley, where you'll see several estate agents' boards in a row. This is because the houses they relate to will be somewhere nearby up the hill where they won't normally get any passing traffic or footfall. It can look a bit of a jumble but they don't seem to be advertising anything other than the houses.


Chris


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

we've had this here for years and years, like p-c said. Usually sponsoring school events.


----------

